# Brock Lesnar debuts in the UFC on Feb. 2nd.....



## garcia3441 (Jan 23, 2008)

UFC gambles on untested Lesnar - MMA - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## daybean (Jan 23, 2008)

that fight could end up in about three or four type of ways. i never seen lesner in the cage or anywhere but i know frank mir can do alot of stuff from the ground, this is one that i wont buy on ppv because its not that intresting. although the silva and noguirra fight could be, i think silva will take that one, he was graet vs b.vera and the mir fight i just dont know, anything can happen.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

UFC is banking alot on 'The Next Big Thing.'

Remember - Lesnar is a two-time NCAA All-American, two-time Big Ten Champion, and the 2000 NCAA heavyweight champion in amateur wrestling. Plus, he picked up pro wrestling, and got very good, very, very fast. The guy is an extremely gifted natural athlete.

I think it all depends on how well he picks up either stand-up or submission, one of the two. And basically knows good defense for it. Because his wrestling and ground n' pound is going to be invincible.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> UFC is banking alot on 'The Next Big Thing.'
> 
> Remember - Lesnar is a two-time NCAA All-American, two-time Big Ten Champion, and the 2000 NCAA heavyweight champion in amateur wrestling. Plus, he picked up pro wrestling, and got very good, very, very fast. The guy is an extremely gifted natural athlete.
> 
> I think it all depends on how well he picks up either stand-up or submission, one of the two. And basically knows good defense for it. Because his wrestling and ground n' pound is going to be invincible.



I think the fight will end when Lesnar "picks up" Frank Mir, drops him on his face, beats him unconscious, then revives him and chokes him out again


----------



## thedownside (Jan 23, 2008)

7slinger said:


> I think the fight will end when Lesnar "picks up" Frank Mir, drops him on his face, beats him unconscious, then revives him and chokes him out again



and then fires him into an F5!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 23, 2008)

I will not take away that Brock is a monster with a very substantial wrestling backround. But people are making it seem that it's Mirs first fight also. Although I think was have not seen him be as good as he was pre-accident - he was the dude that snapped Timmy Silva's arm like a twig. He has some brutal leg kicks and some sick BJJ - I don't expect Brock even if he wins to have an easy time with Mir. Plus I like Mir so Warrrr Mir


----------



## Regor (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Because his wrestling and ground n' pound is going to be invincible.



His GnP isn't going to be invincible... because there's only one that can be invincible... and his name is Fedor.


----------



## DslDwg (Feb 3, 2008)

Guess it's hard to F5 someone when you're tapping out.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 3, 2008)

he did really good imo, if only he knew better submission defense, i think he'll be a beast in the UFC.. You see how he was dominating Mir?


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, he showed a lot of promise. I agree with Nick. He must learn better submission defense. He has so much strength and power. That being said, a 90 second tap out wasn't what I was expecting out of him.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 3, 2008)

12 hour night shift ftl

really wanted to see this one, as I've been watching lesnar since he was wrestling with the gophers

guess I'm not surprised though, submission defense could take a while longer to get good at than standup I would imagine


----------



## thedownside (Feb 3, 2008)

i still cant beleive they set that for his first fight. mir is really one of the few ufc heavy's that have that much submission skills. and even at that, there was very little he could do against brock. lack of experience is all this fight showed, give him a couple more fights and he's gonna be a massive force to deal with.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 3, 2008)

thedownside said:


> i still cant beleive they set that for his first fight. mir is really one of the few ufc heavy's that have that much submission skills. and even at that, there was very little he could do against brock. lack of experience is all this fight showed, give him a couple more fights and he's gonna be a massive force to deal with.



I was thinking this as soon as the fight ended.. I mean, if theres anyone in the division who could play perfectly against Brock's weaknesses, its Mir. They shoulda put someone whos another slugger/non-submission guy for his first fight, not nessisarily an easy fight but someone who doesnt counter what Brock is good at.. so they could build Brock up (if he really is all that dominating) and give him time to prepare for the submission genius's.


----------



## DslDwg (Feb 3, 2008)

That's what MMA is about isn't it. If they set Brock up against a cream puff wouldn't that just be something similar to WWE? If you looked at most of the fighter forums - tons of people were picking Brock to win - now it's time for the excuses. If he would've fought this guy or that blah blah blah. A year ago they wouldn't even let Mir fight Silvia because they feared he was too outclassed. Just proves it's not all about physical skills but fighting skills also and that they cannot be learned overnight.


----------



## Regor (Feb 3, 2008)

I was SO happy to see Mir win! Fuck Lesnar's hype. Sure he's a monster, but to think he was going to come in and beat a seasoned veteran like Mir was just rediculous.

As for 'why did they pick him to fight Brock'? Dana White said during the 'pregame' video that he told Brock if he was serious about going UFC that he wasn't going to get pushover fighters, and Brock said that's what he wanted, he didn't want pussies. So I think picking Mir was a great choice!

Brock will always overpower anyone he fights for the most part. But unless Brock gets more 'MMA skill', he's going to go nowhere. He rushed too quickly into the UFC. Shoulda stayed in the minor leagues for a while. But money will do that to you.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 3, 2008)

I didnt mean give him a "pushover".. I meant give him someone whos style isnt PURELY submissions.. I would of liked to see something like Brock vs Tim Silvia (even tho it cant happen cause Silvia was fighting in main event) but least then, It would be a better fight. MUCH better fight.

Its like if a guy with no standup experiance at all, in his first MMA fight in his life, and you put him vs a standup beast like Anderson Silva or GSP.. How does that make for a fair/entertaining fight? Thats kinda what they did vs Brock. Everyone and their mother knows Submissions is his major weakness at this stage, so they set him up vs the best submission specialist probably in that division. Not great planning by Dana white.


----------



## Regor (Feb 3, 2008)

Nick... you gotta remember, that's EXACTLY how the UFC started. You'd have a BJJ guy against a Muay Thai fighter. That's ground vs standup. The fighters are what evolved, not the UFC. The UFC permitted the format. The fighters realized that you had to become a hybrid fighter to survive the game.

Brock is the one to blame for not being able to stand-up (no pun intended) against a submission fighter. The UFC has no responsibility to cater to the fighter's strengths/weaknesses.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Big deal. It's one loss. Modify the game, train more, move on. Mir is a big challenge for a guy with one MMA fight, but he still fucked Mir up pretty good at the beginning.

Mir's got some losses, Randy's got losses. Only HW dude with a near impeccable record is Fedor, and he only fights chumps nowadays.


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Big deal. It's one loss. Modify the game, train more, move on. Mir is a big challenge for a guy with one MMA fight, but he still fucked Mir up pretty good at the beginning.





This isn't boxing, where you can have one guy utterly dominate a weight class. At the top, there are several guys who could win or lose on any given day, since it only takes one wrong move to end a fight.

I think Brock was biting off more than he can chew. He really should have started further down the card, with someone closer to his skill set. He may be really good at what he does, but what he does is only one facet of a well rounded fighter. I think this shows him and what he needs to work on, so back to the gym and training.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Couldn't have said it better, m'man.


----------

